# How will I get my parents' forgiveness after what I will do next week?



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm planning to go to a mall farther away from my hometown. But I know my parents wouldn't be happy when they found out and I have no idea how to get their forgiveness afterwards


Could we close this please?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Why is a mall so important you have to hide it from your parents, at the risk of disapproval and possible discipline? Why would they be unhappy if you went to a mall?

(Just out of curiosity, do you have SA? Sneaking out to people-occupied areas isn’t usually in our forte...)


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

What the heck kind of mall are you so concerned about needing forgiveness for visiting? Is it mega adult store?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Go there claim your life and independance, dont let two people ruin it.



Girl Without a Shadow said:


> Why is a mall so important you have to hide it from your parents, at the risk of disapproval and possible discipline? Why would they be unhappy if you went to a mall?
> 
> (Just out of curiosity, do you have SA? Sneaking out to people-occupied areas isn't usually in our forte...)





SofaKing said:


> What the heck kind of mall are you so concerned about needing forgiveness for visiting? Is it mega adult store?


You both obviously will never know what its like to have strict parents lol.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

sad1231234 said:


> You both obviously will never know what its like to have strict parents lol.


Yup, my dad will even scream at me if I dont do the bed.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Yup, my dad will even scream at me if I dont do the bed.


Oh man it sucks right.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

sad1231234 said:


> Oh man it sucks right.


I asked him a million times to be nicer to me. He just ignores me


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> I asked him a million times to be nicer to me. He just ignores me


He sounds like a bad person unfortunately.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

sad1231234 said:


> He sounds like a bad person unfortunately.


Even when I talk to "friendly" people, when I open up, they just desmiss me.

People say: "oh, your negative thoughts are not true". But, the same things just happen over and over again


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I miss the time when things like these are my worries.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation. 

I'll travel a long way to go to a good mall - even to Thailand. Believe it or not they have some of the best malls in the world. 

Sorry to rave on about that but we don't get to talk about malls on here very often. :blank


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Even when I talk to "friendly" people, when I open up, they just desmiss me.
> 
> People say: "oh, your negative thoughts are not true". But, the same things just happen over and over again


That sucks. People are like that unfortunately, and they are selfish and shalllow.

Negative thoughts are true. I experience them too, they are real as can be. I get so caught up in a web of negative thoughts that i finally today just decided to try to just live and breath. I dont know, life is complex, screw trying to solve all this complex crap and just strive to be happy and at peace


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How old are you? You going without their permission why? Just weigh the options. I'm sure they will forgive you regardless just curious to know why you're going.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

harrison said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> I'll travel a long way to go to a good mall - even to Thailand. Believe it or not they have some of the best malls in the world.
> 
> Sorry to rave on about that but we don't get to talk about malls on here very often. :blank


Yeah holy mother of god, i went to like a 7 story mall once in thailand lol


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

sad1231234 said:


> screw trying to solve all this complex crap and just strive to be happy and at peace


thats the thing. I do that and still fail. This never ending helplessness inside of me.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> How old are you? You going without their permission why? Just weigh the options. I'm sure they will forgive you regardless just curious to know why you're going.


I'm getting near to being between 27 and 29. It just last year I wanted to go to these mall but my parents said it was "too far away" or unless I was meeting someone so I basically got forced to go to closer mall.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disneywoman said:


> Almost 28. It just last year I wanted to go to these mall but my parents said it was "too far away" or unless I was meeting someone so I basically got forced to go to closer mall.


Well you're old enough to make your own decisions. I don't think going to a certain mall is that big of a deal, thats a little too strict unless you never traveled that far by yourself and they worry about something happening to you being alone and stuff.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Well you're old enough to make your own decisions. I don't think going to a certain mall is that big of a deal, thats a little too strict unless you never traveled that far by yourself and they worry about something happening to you being alone and stuff.


But I go to the same mall if my day-program goes there w/o problems. But last week I got yelled at by my parents from returning home late from a program (I had been made upset by my father so I stopped at my church to cool off) but I don't have a curfew so how can I be "late"?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disneywoman said:


> But I go to the same mall if my day-program goes there w/o problems. But last week I got yelled at by my parents from returning home late from a program (I had been made upset by my father so I stopped at my church to cool off) but I don't have a curfew so how can I be "late"?


Idk they just seem extra protective maybe tell them you're going with a friend :stu


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk they just seem extra protective maybe tell them you're going with a friend :stu


that would be a lie.. I'm not going with a friend.. I'm going 100% on my own


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disneywoman said:


> that would be a lie.. I'm not going with a friend.. I'm going 100% on my own


I mean't invite a friend but best of luck.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> I mean't invite a friend but best of luck.


Not an optioon since 2 friends live in Toronto. One friend lives in Bowmanville and a 4th is teaching near a Fort.


----------



## penguinsix (Apr 26, 2018)

What are you going to do at a mall?


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

penguinsix said:


> What are you going to do at a mall?


have lunch and do some Mother's Day shopping for the Sunday


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> thats the thing. I do that and still fail. This never ending helplessness inside of me.


I know, life is complex and messy. For me i just do whatefer feels good, even thouh i know i am probably lying to myself with psychological constructs and stuff but fk it who cares happiness and my sanity are all that matters


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

sad1231234 said:


> I know, life is complex and messy. For me i just do whatefer feels good, even thouh i know i am probably lying to myself with psychological constructs and stuff but fk it who cares happiness and my sanity are all that matters


could we focus on me-?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

What mall? I probably will know which one it is?


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> What mall? I probably will know which one it is?


a mall in pickering


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disneywoman said:


> Pickering Town Centre.. it's in pickering


That's where you want to go?


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> That's where you want to go?


Well I live 2 towns over (between O and A).. yeah.. but I know if I told my parents they would crush my goal and make me go to Oshawa Mall instead that's what they made me do LAST year and i'm still bitter about it. Despite being almost 28. But going to PTC would be a step for me going into Toronto on my own (especially to a doctor's appointment since I'm sick of my dad in the doctor's office)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Disneywoman said:


> Well I live 2 towns over (between Oshawa and Ajax).. yeah.. but I know if I told my parents they would crush my goal and make me go to Oshawa Centre that's what they made me do LAST year and i'm still bitter about it. Despite being almost 28. But going to PTC would be a step for me going into Toronto on my own (especially to a doctor's appointment since I'm sick of my dad in the doctor's office)


PTC is a really easy mall to go to. It's not massive, not as big as Oshawa. Not as busy either. I'm surprised they prefer you to go there. I'd guess that the distance is similar. We live very close to each other.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

Crisigv said:


> PTC is a really easy mall to go to. It's not massive, not as big as Oshawa. Not as busy either. I'm surprised they prefer you to go there. I'd guess that the distance is similar. We live very close to each other.


so I guess you live in Durham Region then? O Mall is about 19mins away from a big libarary . Well Pickering mall is about 28mins (both using the 900 bus i use to get to my day program in A). Sure there's a bigger bookstore in O.C. but there's a lack of food choices in there now (for instance no Japanese food , but 2 Chinese food stations) and there's more food choices in Pickering mall(but there's a smaller bookstore). Also Mom forgot to tell me to get home from O Mall meant going behind a building...and yet I know where the stop is to get on the bus coming home coming from Pickering..because of the 3 times I been there with the day-program... but my parents think its "too far away" or "not unless I was meeting someone"


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Disneywoman said:


> could we focus on me-?


Im not interested in you, im interested in giving advice to someone who actually cares about others


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

sad1231234 said:


> Im not interested in you, im interested in giving advice to someone who actually cares about others


if you aren't going to be any help on MY thread don't bother posting


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Last week I wanted to go to a mall out of town and it was an hour and a half drive. I wanted to go badly but I thought my parents would think I was nuts to drive that far to a mall. So I didn't go. I really didn't feel like driving that much anyhow.

Several years ago I went to another mall, in a huge city about two hours away. My parents did think I was crazy. I had never driven in that city before, other than riding in others' cars or a bus, so I underestimated how bad it was. I was planning to go to both malls there and some other places. The traffic was horrible and I kept feeling like I was going to get in a wreck or something so I ended up just going to one mall and leaving. Not a great experience for the drive.

I would just tell them where you're going and that if they are that worried you'll call them when you get there and when you're leaving. Not saying that's normal behavior at our age but if your parents aren't used to you going places far off on your own, you've got to ease them into it. Plus you'll feel better going knowing that you did your best to put their mind at ease and didn't have to lie about it. I never have much fun when I have to lie or hide something vs when I'm open and honest about it.


----------



## Disneywoman (Apr 15, 2018)

This happened a month ago. So can be stop adding to this please?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Canada must be different, most of the malls in the US are either closed or not worth going to.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

funnynihilist said:


> Canada must be different, most of the malls in the US are either closed or not worth going to.


They're getting there


----------

